# stdin dosunix stdout



## lukec (Feb 12, 2009)

dosunix-1.0.14 pkg doesn't appear to handle stdin stdio and requires actual files.
Anyone know of an alternative that would handle this?


----------



## mjguzik (Feb 12, 2009)

Have you tried to run it with /dev/stdin and /dev/stdout as arguments?

btw, something like "cat in | tr -d '\r' " used to work afair.


----------



## lukec (Feb 12, 2009)

Tried with /dev/stdin and /dev/stdout  - looks to work a treat! THX


----------



## SirDice (Feb 13, 2009)

Another way to try it is to use the filename '-' (a single dash).


----------

